# Hillbilly Moonshine documentary



## absurdtoast (Jan 29, 2012)

Popcorn Sutton makin his last run of moonshine, really amazing video. Shows you all the work put in and the philosophy and culture of this dying breed of people.


----------



## Coby Neal (Jan 29, 2012)

i love popcorn, his funeral is on youtube also, and his interview with johnny knoxville is fuckin hilarious.


----------



## reallifeisnocool (Jan 31, 2012)

Dude's a legend


----------

